# How to measure gouge size



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

When a catalog refers to a 1" roughing gouge, does that measurement refer to the outside diameter, or the inside?

Does the same apply to other spindle gouges?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I may have it backwards but I believe the US manufacturers measure the diameter of the tool. The Euro manufacturers measure the width of the flute.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I may have it backwards but I believe the US manufacturers measure the diameter of the tool. The Euro manufacturers measure the width of the flute.


I think you have it right Bass at least for solid shaft tools like gouges. :thumbsup:

Not sure what the convention is for the tools made by bending flat steel like roughing gouges. May be the width of the tool.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

On all _except_ the bowl gouges it means the outside diameter; this includes spindle gouges.

For Bowl gouges the UK it is measured by the flute, or more accurately from one edge of the flute to the opposite outside diameter. No idea how they came up with that. :laughing: In general a UK bowl gouge is 1/8" larger than a US, PRC, ect.
So a 3/8 UK equals a 1/2 US, a 1/2 UK equals a 5/8 US, etc
Some UK brands are Sorby, Ashle Iles, Hamlet, Crown .. and Packard brand are made by Hamlet and Woodworkers Supply brand are made by Crown...

For bent tools like most spindle roughing gouges, continental gouges, etc I believe it is by the final width not the width of the flat steel.

But you should be careful. As a example the new Hurricane bowl gouges are measured by UK standards even though they a PRC made I believe.

I found out when I ordered a new Sorby and measured the outside diameter of the shaft when I wanted a new one a little smaller. Dang it the new one was the same size as the old. :yes:


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I might be more confused than ever.


So, is the gouge in the attached drawing a 1" or a 3/4"?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Quickstep said:


> I might be more confused than ever.
> 
> 
> So, is the gouge in the attached drawing a 1" or a 3/4"?


If that is a solid shaft vs folded steel, it may be sold as 1in by US manufacturer and 3/4in by Europe manufacturers.

I agree it is very confusing, since you need to look at the country of manufacture and translate as needed.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Quickstep said:


> I might be more confused than ever.
> 
> 
> So, is the gouge in the attached drawing a 1" or a 3/4"?


The gouge (spindle roughing?) that you show would be a one inch.

ONLY bowl gouges are different and then by 1/8". As far as I know this also applies to ONLY English made, not German, Irish, Swiss, or other Euro countries.

Here is a link to the Packard brand bowl gouges (Hamlet), note the remarks at the start. The same is stated for Sorby bowl gouges.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...tore_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-pkrd-bg


----------

